# Puppy eating stones



## Broughty (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi all,

Our 12 week old cockapoo seems to have a fondness for eating stones. We had only had him 5 days when we had to rush him to the vets because he ate some gravel and his bottom was bleeding. Very scary. If only he could associate having a nasty injection and a thermometor stuck up his bottom (most unimpressed with that) with eating stones we'd be fine. 

I can't seem to stop him eating stones! And everything else in the garden and I'm scared to let him off the lead in our garden becasue he heads straight for the gravel. Any ideas?

Also should i be worried about him eating the plants? What plants are dangerous to dogs - maybe I will have to dig them up. Yesterday my mum found him with a tulip in his mouth and he has pretty much destroyed her entire garden! Apparenlty he likes crocuses, snowdrops and tulips as well as stones. 

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie is going through a phase of bringing pebbels and stones into the house. If it was a small gravel area I would suggest spraying it with one of the chew stop sprays but my whole rear garden is gravel. I do not try to get the stone off her as it turns into a game of chase and I'm affraid she will gulp the stone down so I either ignore her or swap it for a treat. She is teething at the minute so I hope she loses interest soon.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi. I have nothing to offer other than sympathy. My 12week old is the same. His particular favourite is bird poo but he likes any flower, leaves, chewing rocks and any bit of stick he can see. We have to keep him on his lead and feels like we are constantly pulling him away from things he wants to eat.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Polly used to like stones when he was small but fortunately grew out of that. But she still likes plants, although things are improving on that front as well! What she does love to do is dig up moss.... thinking of hiring her out as that's quite useful! She also loves to bring sticks in and chew them up on the mat, but she doesn't actually eat them. I was very worried about her eating plants when she was small, and if you look online the number of poisonous ones is horrendous! Nearly dug up the whole garden - but didn't and she's still here! So I'm sure you shouldn't worry overly.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Cara was a puppy stone eater. We have cemented some of the areas but to be honest hatter the last one (sick a lot some of it pink then pooped it out) her stone eating is a lot less. She also did it a lot when her teething started so we got her a good chewing toy and plenty chewdles (beef hide chews). Glad to say the stone fetish has backed off a lot.

As for plants the main ones I know of to avoid are lupins, lilies and foxgloves.

K xx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Cara was a puppy stone eater. We have cemented some of the areas but to be honest hatter the last one (sick a lot some of it pink then pooped it out) her stone eating is a lot less. She also did it a lot when her teething started so we got her a good chewing toy and plenty chewdles (beef hide chews). Glad to say the stone fetish has backed off a lot.

As for plants the main ones I know of to avoid are lupins, lilies and foxgloves.

K xx


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a stone eater too - he's only 9 weeks !
It terrified me the first time - but i now just try to divert him away with a call.


----------

